# The Blood Pressure Superthread



## pipboy48

Hi everybody....     I've been having a really tough time getting my blood pressure down lately.   I had meningitis (Spelling?)   that almost killed me! Since then I have SLOWLY worked my way up to being healthy again. The problem is that ever since I was sick I have had high blood pressure and it seems that it is going down bit by bit but not enough for me to pass a medical. I am able to run 6k if I push myself. I've given up red meat, salt, alcohol and all those other good things that I love. I exercise every day so that isn't the problem.   My job isn't a worry and I have a happy life!   I don't want to cheat or try to fool any tests but I am really frustrated because this is something that I have always wanted to do. Does anybody out there have any suggestions? Nutritional guides? Diet? Menu?     ANYTHING!!!!!!   I'm willing to go all out for this but I have hit the wall and need some support!   
Thanks!
Pipboy48


----------



## Born2Fly

http://www.dietitians.ca/english/menuplanner/MenuPlanner.html


----------



## ark

Some things you may consider

your age
high blood pressure among your relatives
current medication

If your conditition does not improve, make sure you visit your MD and he should be able to help you


----------



## quebecrunner

if you exercise well, then eat properly and still get hight blood pressure, go ask a doctor right now. It maybe a kidney problen or an thyroid trouble. Dont wait too long. 

Hight blood pressure its not a good sign...


----------



## pipboy48

Yeah.. i've been through all that. I was tested for so many causes that it seems like I have very little fluid left in the bod.     My doctors (and a few others in the med field) told me to diet and exercise.   They were not a big help! It is coming down, But not enough for me to be confident. So.... I'm willing to do anything at this point even if its eating porridge and fruit for a month!
Thanks for everybodys help.
Pipboy48


----------



## quebecrunner

are you taking medication ?

Exercise will eventually help you with the high blood pressure... But be carefull to go gradually. Yo can run longer than 6 km, but monitor your heart rate and keep it at 75% of your max (slow enought to maintain easily a conversation). 

Good luck!


----------



## pipboy48

no medication as yet.... I don't think I need it since it isn't what it was... When I was sick I had about 200 / 120 and it jumped down a few times.... I usually test around 130 / 85 right now. But when I went in for testing last time it jumped up because i was nervous and not breathing.  My goal is to get it down to a normal level before I go in again just to make sure.  
Pipboy48


----------



## quebecrunner

Wow! What an improvement. 

You did great without medication... Continue this way and you will be at normal level.


----------



## pipboy48

Well... thanks.  I know it seems like I did a lot of work. But most of that number change came from not croaking! It dropped to 170/110 within the week and down to 150/95 by the end of the month. Its been a year and a half since that whole incident and I am now able to climb stairs without gasping and can actually run after only a month and a half of practice.  
Thanks for everybody who has had an interest in this post. Keep any suggestions coming for me and anybody else with blood pressure problems (Including the dreaded "white coat fever")
Pipboy


----------



## cgyflames01

This may so wierd, but is there a problem with having really low blood pressure, im around 101/48?


----------



## combat_medic

cgyflames: It could be a symptom of something like excessive weight loss, poor diet, or things like eating disorders or anemia. It can cause problems like dizziness or fainting, and could be an indicator for another medical problem such as diabetes, heart problems, or orthostatic hypotension. In any case, if your BP is consistantly that low, I would seriously consider seeing your doctor.


----------



## pipboy48

A girlfriend of mine has low blood pressure and they didn't give her any trouble... She said that they were worried about it until they did another test or two.  See what they say. Just a thought!
pipboy48


----------



## Duotone81

Hi pipboy48,

I too was denied due to highblood pressure. Although my numbers were not quite as high as yours their was cause for concern for any possible serious problems in the future. On average my BP is around 130/78 but it elevates whenever I get a doctor to test it due to anxiety because I want it to be low. I suffer from whitecoat hypertension which means i get nervous around doctors. Their is also an history of high BP on my moms side so genetics also play a role in my numbers. Their are a whole lot of vitamins out their where studies have shown to significantly reduce mean BP readings after a few months of daily use such as Coenzyme Q-10, vitamin C and Omega 3 fatty acid. I find in my case that keeping hydrated has positive effects on my BP so I don't eat a lot of sodium packed foods or drink a lot of alcohol and I always have a bottle of water in the car or at my desk or in the field. Their is also the DASH diet which focuses on a diet rich in fruit and vegetable and low in red meat. This has also shown to significantly reduce BP. Take all this with a grain of salt (no pun intended) and speak with your doctor first. He'll know the safest and most effective route to get to a healthy range.


----------



## pipboy48

Nick,
     Like I said, my hypertension came from being sick. I'm glad that you pointed out the whole genetics thing. I never really looked at it from that point of view. My familiy does have a little history.  You said "in the field"  does that mean you made it? It would be nice to actually have a success story go up here! You were also talking about vitamin c, coenzyme 10 and omega 3 fatty acids.   Those and quite a few other things have been brought to my attention (Like garlic).  We have that information but now we all need to find the best ways (or products) that will deliver those things to us! My goal is to have a meal plan. I am very thoughtless when it comes to nutrition (with hypertension in mind). I would like to have set meals and snacks through the day that will give us those high blood pressure fighting vitamins. Maybe even have a three day cycle for variety.  Does anybody have any input?
thanks,
Pipboy48


----------



## Duotone81

Pipboy48,

No I am not in yet. What I meant by the field was I work in the civil engineering field and I spend about 80% of my work day on the construction site. It's just a term me and my peers use. It's good that you're dedicated to lowering your BP and I hope you can get it under control soon. An Army career aside it's more important to do so for your longevity. Your family doctor or a cardiologist will offer you the most sound advice though.

Cheers and good luck.


----------



## cgyflames01

I getting my medical test done next week, and i have a question. I'm 19 and healthy in all ways except, i have very low blood pressure. 102/71. There don't seem to any problems with me, but I'm afraid that they might reject me on this? does anyone know the lowest your blood pressure can be? Is there even a minimum?


----------



## Inch

The thing with blood pressure is that although there is a normal BP range, it varies from individual to individual. I'm at the opposite end from you, my normal BP is around 130/85 and it's been like that for as long as I can remember. It's just normal for me. If they give you a hard time, the worst that will happen is you'll have to pay to go see a cardiologist. It seems like I'm a medical anomaly, when I first got my Cat 1 medical for Transport Canada, I had to go see a Cardiologist because my resting heart rate was 44 bpm while my blood pressure was 130/85. I had the ultrasound on my heart, I wore the heart monitor for 24 hrs and I had to do a VO2 Max test. Everything checked out and I got my medical. Then while getting into the military I had to go see a Neurologist to find out again that although I didn't fit into the normal range, it was normal for me and I'm in perfect health. Anyway, don't give up and good luck.

Cheers


----------



## cgyflames01

Right on: thanks.


----------



## Jarnhamar

For someone joining the reg force, how much of a show stopper is someone having slightly high blood pressure?

My blood pressure is a little high. Last time I got a physical from the army docs they said it was sonething to watch but nothing life threatening (this for pre-deployment check up)
I've cut out coke (pop), salt and am excersising a lot more but i think it's still above normal. Is this going to redflag me?


----------



## JAFMA

No it should not cause any red flags to come up.  So long as you are in fairly good health and are taking precautions to reduce you BP.  Does you FMD have you on any meds for your BP and are you taking it regularly and you don't see any major highs, then it shouldn't be a problem.

So long as you are aware of the situation and are in control and taking care of it, it shouldn't get any worse.


Hope this helps you out.


----------



## Thirstyson

Is it still high when you take it yourself?  Mine went pretty high during my medical exam and pt test, but when taken on my own or in any situation where I'm not nervous or being 'tested' it's normal. Make sure your heart rate is normal too when being tested.


----------



## Inch

It shouldn't be a show stopper, keep in mind that "normal" is an average and isn't always normal for everyone. My BP is always 130ish/80ish and I've never had a problem on my pilot medicals, it's just normal for me and has been like that since my mid-teens. The worst that will happen is you'll have to go see a cardiologist and get them to say you're fine. I had to jump through that hoop the first time I got my civilian pilot's medical. When I applied to the CF I had to go see a neurologist because something in my EEG wasn't "normal", he checked me over, declared me serviceable and I got in with no more problems.

Good luck amigo, hope it works out for you.


----------



## Armymedic

There is no prob with an occasional "high" blood pressure reading.

Red flag is repeated readings of higher then 140 mm Hg systolic or 90 mm Hg diastolic, in a laying position after 10 15 mins of rest.
Also family history and cardiac risk factors come to play to indicate whether any tmt should be started.


----------



## ReadyAyeReady

So I went to do my PT test today and was told by the tester that I was not allowed to do it today because my blood pressure reading was not below 140!  Apparantly I have to take some form to my doctor and have him do a blood pressure test on me and then sign it before I can do the PT test.  The real bugger is that my pressure read 141...only 1 over and the guy still wouldn't do it.

I'm actually very shocked because I have never ever had a problem with blood pressure in the past.  My family doctor has never mentioned me having any abnormal readings and I did fine on the medical test.  I'm an active person who goes running and to the gym 3-4 times per week, I work a labour intensive job and am on my feet 7 hours a day, and I eat relatively healthy.

I don't know what it could have been.  The guy doing the test said that alot of people get anxious/nervous or are just really pumped up before they do the test and that can affect the heart rate.  I guess that could have been it...but what an annoyance!

I'm just worried now that this will affect my application.  My file is at the selection board as we speak and I was told that once I complete the physical they will just add it to my file.  I'm not worried about timing really, because I can see my doctor no problem.  I'm just worried that they will look at this and say: "This guy has blood pressures problems."  When I actually don't have any at all.

Has this happened to anyone else when they did the PT test?


----------



## Jaxson

Theres a reason they have limitations on your blood pressure, being 1 over, is still over and that is the point, however i do feel bad for you, a good way to reduce your blood pressure is a balanced and healthy diet, as well as a good work out routine although you already seem to have that down, being nervous put my pulse up and my blood pressure, i know that for a fact, but dont get discouraged just relax next time and im sure you will do fine.

A question i have to anyways, what is the "normal" blood pressure? 120 over 80?     I'm hoping to find out if my results were good (without talking to doctor) so if someone with some medical background could answer, these were my readings.

before test: 127 over 76 
after test 140 over 77


----------



## ReadyAyeReady

Thanks for the reply.  I'm not upset at all.  I know the guy was doing his job.  It just sucks when you are 1 over.  I'm pretty sure it was because I was a little anxious about getting it done.  Whatever the case may be I'm sure my doc will clear me because he has never mentioned anything about my blood pressure in past tests.

I'm not sure what the avergae blood pressure is exactly, but this guide may help a bit:

http://www.americanheart.org/presenter.jhtml?identifier=4450


----------



## Jaxson

Hey i actually have another question. Did the guy doing your test try to calm you down or get you to relax at all? i ask this because   the guy doing my test said the first time he took my blood pressure it was close to being to high, then he asked if i was nervous and i replied "yes, im really hoping to pass this and ive put alot of pressure on myself to do so" so we just started talking, i guess he had time to kill cause he talked for about 5 minutes while telling jokes and getting my to laugh quite a bit, he took my blood pressure again and he said it was perfectly fine since i had relaxed.   just thought id ask to see if your pt guy tried to get you to relax and took your readings again.


edited to add this chart:

Category           Systolic (mm Hg)     Diastolic (mm Hg) 
Normal*             less than 120         and less than 80 
Prehypertension 120-139                 or 80-89 
      
Hypertension     
Stage 1             140-159                 or 90-99 
Stage 2             160 or higher          or 100 or higher 


*Unusually low readings should be evaluated for clinical significance


The higher (systolic) number represents the pressure while the heart contracts to pump blood to the body.  
The lower (diastolic) number represents the pressure when the heart relaxes between beats. 
The systolic pressure is always stated first and the diastolic pressure second. For example: 118/76 (118 over 76); systolic = 118, diastolic = 76. 
Blood pressure below 120 over 80 mmHg (millimeters of mercury) is considered optimal for adults. A systolic pressure of 120 to 139 mmHg or a diastolic pressure of 80 to 89 mmHg is considered "prehypertension" and needs to be watched carefully. A blood pressure reading of 140 over 90 or higher is considered elevated (high).


----------



## Dale Turner

Dont worry about your first CF express test. Like the instructor said it was probably just nerves. I suggest that before you have your pulse and BP checked you either sit or lie down for a good 5-10 min. and when they call your name dont jump up and get all excited. ;D

FYI normal BP varies from person to person but the rule for a healthy young person is anywhere from 100-110 systolic to 120-140 max.(hence the reason you weren't allowed to complete the test)

Your first result should'nt affect your application at all.

Good luck next time.


----------



## ReadyAyeReady

Cheers for all the replies lads.

Jaxson, he tested me twice.  The first time he said it was a bit high.  So he took my height and weight and then sat me back down to do the bp test again.  Thats when it was 141, because I actually looked at the monitor screen thingy.  Then he said that he was not allowed to do the test until I got a clearance form from my physician.  Oh well.  I'm sure its no big deal.  When I see my doc I'll prob pass with flying colours.  He was just doing his job.


----------



## ReadyAyeReady

So I went to my doctor today to get him to check my BP.  122/60.  I guess I must have been pretty anxious during the physical test to score 141/80.  In any case, I'm good to go now.  PT test on friday!


----------



## namgar

Hello,

months ago I begun an application process with the army in hopes of becoming an infantryman or perhaps an armoured soldier. Medically I am fit except for my blood pressure: my average blood pressure is about 146/96, and this is after taking 3 pills a day. These problems stem from a slight kidney scar I got when I was 11. I have functionned perfectly normally since then, playing various sports and such. I easily passed the fitness evaluation.

Reading these forums has helped me realize that my chances of becoming of an infantryman with this "condition" are next to nil... Might I still be deemed worthy of a desk job, something along the lines of logistics perhaps?

Thanks.


----------



## kincanucks

The enrolment medical standards are the same for every occupation in the CF.  If you don't meet them for Infantry then you don't meet them for a 'desk job', whatever that is and you won't know for sure until you go through the medical processing.


----------



## dgrayca

Get yourself some documentation from your Nephrologist explaining the situation.   If your kidney is otherwise in good health, and your blood preasure is only raised due to the kidney you should be able to make a good case for passing the medical.  I am speaking from experience, so if you want more details, PM me.


----------



## 1feral1

Mate, any BP over 140/90 is considered high. Mine is usually 130/80, and the MO still was barking at me last week, and I am 46 yrs old.

Many things influence BP, such as temperature, stress, diet, weight, etc. I would say until you can get it down, and keep it there, your chances aint the greatest for enrolement.

Good luck.

Wes


----------



## Armymedic

I could tell not to bother, save yourself the trouble by saying if you need pills to control BP now, it is unlikely you will be able to get in (nor stay in as that usually entails a G3 PCAT).

But if you are really interested in the CF, apply, there may be a job for you. This after all is the golden answer:



			
				kincanucks said:
			
		

> Whether or not a medical condition will prevent someone from joining the CF can only be determined by going through the medical processing portion of the application process.


----------



## Castle

i had high blood pressure too...went to a doctor..then to a specialist..then...No problem...just nervous so they let me test...even my second one was high..they just try to cover there butts.


----------



## SoF

I had a pretty high heart rate when I went in for the pt test because I was nervous, I don't remember my blood pressure.


----------



## punkd

I was the same, BP was high.. like 160/ something don't remember the actual results. But I had to get a med. referall (which was fine 120/60) 
Don't know why I got so worked up over the test. Even when I went back the 2nd time for the retest it was high again (nervousness I think) It 
wasn't below the 140 mark but because of my referall note he let me do it. Passed everything no problem, but didn't get a very good v02 test because my heart rate was up, non the less still a pass.


----------



## geo

funny thing about the express test.... if you do the shuttle run - they don't check your BP and your heart can go pitter patter till it goes bust BUT if you do the stairs.... at 140 it comes to a screeching halt.


----------



## Alpha 31

I recently attended my PT session with the Canadian Forces and was successful in my last stage of testing.  However what vexed me about my testing is that my heart rate and blood pressure according to the readings that the staff gave me were well above what is normal for me.  I question what the readings were do to the fact that I currently play hockey 2 times every week and I also do cardio work outs in my gym along with a very intense strength training program- I do 10 hours of Strength Training every week and approximately 3 hours of cardio ( includes hockey ).   I have been on the Cross country team with my college for 2 years from 2003-2005 and ran 8km races and NEVER had an issue with my heart rate.  
  The first test she administered was a blood pressure test that was reading my heart rate at levels that were alien to me.  My self test ( administering at this very moment ) clocks me in at 58 beats per minute ( or 9 beat per 10 seconds X 6 ).   I know that I am in above average physical condition that includes my heart and cardio vascular fitness.  The numbers that the tester arrived at I believe to be in error. 

I did the step test to the final stage 3 and after each stage she indicated that I may continue because my heart rate had not yet exceeded the standard level for the test to be stopped. So I continued until the end of the test and she took my heart rate again.  The result was surprising -  170/70  which dropped down to 138/58 which allowed me to continue the testing. 

Next was the hand grip test. My hands were very sweaty from the step test and my hands slipped from the device and I didn't get as good a score as I would have liked.  My right hand I believe I got 61 and my left I got 58 for a combined of approx. 119

Next was push ups.  Again, sweat was the problem. doing them on a cement floor is not beneficial to the desired results that I had for myself.  She stopped me at 28 because my hands slipped on the floor and I know that from the self test and my general exercising practices that I could continue to at least 45-55 at 45-55 is where my arms chest back give out and I cant move....at 28 I can easily keep going.  

Sit ups I got 25.  Sit ups are hit and miss with me.  I love to hate them.  I work hard at them but crunches are what I did the self test on and I can turn out a hefty number should I need to.

All in all, I felt rushed.  I know that I am capable of better, I prove it almost every day in the gym and on the track, I will just have to prove myself to them in training.  

Best Regards.

Will the readings on the physical chart affect my overall treatment in terms of my applications status for employment?  I am currently merit listed for INFANTRY and I am in excellent shape and I have a positive attitude going into this. look forward to reading your input.

Thanks.


----------



## DSB

Stress can increase both BP and HR.


----------



## Alpha 31

I used the following formula of 220- my age ( 25 ) and determined that my maximum heart rate is 195 beats per minute.  Following the step test it indicated that my blood pressure was 170/70 which would indicate that I had not breached my maximum heart rate and therefor not exceeded a safety standard for my own physical condition.  I think that for the purposes of my heart rate being taken at the end of the step test was to determine whether my heart rate would decrease enough to a level that I could continue the testing?  So in effect it is not a determination of my resting heart rate or blood pressure in general.   I just calculated my resting heart rate at 9 beats per 10 seconds X 6 = 58 beats per minute which is according to the information that I obtained off of heart rate measurement websites within accetable standards for a person my age.  

My results were as follows ( for heart rate and blood pressure):

Resting Heart Rate BPM = 60 
Resting blood pressure Systolic 138  Diastolic 80  
Final pulse after completeing Stage 6 ( final stage ) on step test was 27 beats per 10 seconds or 162 BPM my maximum training capacity is 195 BPM. 

Post cardio training results:
170/70 for 2 minute recovery and 138/80 for 4 minute recovery and a final resting pulse of 78 beats after 4 minutes of rest. 

My calculated VO2 max was 49.0 


The person who gave me my test was very nice and based on my inquiry of my readings she assured me that I have nothing to worry about.   I just hope that they are 100% accurate.


----------



## Alpha 31

just to update this:

I did testing for my auxiliary police program this evening at 7:00pm and I got the following results

a blood pressure and heart rate of  120/80  and I did 46 consecutive pushups....75 sit ups........... I really hope that my physical results in PT that I did dont hold me back.  

your replies are appreciated and wanted.


----------



## Bartgs

Well, I finished the test today, and I passed. I was however shocked at my blood pressure results. Can anyone on here explain the following??? I get to the test, and the instructor takes my readings (BP. 146/85, HR 100), but I had my doctor's consent for the BP, so they let me take the Fitness Test. After the first step test, my BP was 154/87, which was expected, but after my second step test and after 2 min rest, my BP was down to 132/74, and heart rate at 90!!! I will also mention that i was completely relaxed before the initial reading... Anyways, everything else went smooth, and I am happy that I am one step closer to my goal! 

Will my initial high reading affect my application status? 

Anyways, the whole procedure itself was fairly simple, other than maybe having to keep in a chuckle when first hearing that step music!


----------



## dynaglide

You failed to mention whether or not you drank coffee or had a smoke prior to.  These could cause a high reading, albeit only temporary...


----------



## Bartgs

I do not smoke, or drink coffee. I made sure not to do anything that would raise my BP or HR.


----------



## Inch

I call it PSP coat syndrome. Every time I go to the MIR for a BP reading, it's around 130/80, when I go for a PT test it's 145/95. So I always get a chit from the Doc before heading off for my PT test.

You're pumped to do the test and that will increase your BP, it's hard, if not impossible, to keep your BP low when you know damn well you're going to be running in the next 15 min. Just a little bit of anticipation and some nervousness, nothing to worry about and I doubt it will be a problem. It's been a pain in the butt for me at times, but it's never stopped me from doing anything in the CF.


----------



## casing

I echo Inch's comments.  I did my test a couple of weeks ago and the staff doing the prep on me told me my blood pressure was a bit high.  Now, that was the first time in my life I'd ever been told my blood pressure was high.  Also, I had it taken by an MO just a few months ago and nothing was out of sorts.  Only explanation can be that it was pre-test anticipation.


----------



## Jimmy C

I get what the doc calls "white coat hypertension" which basically means everytime I go to the doctor to get my BP it is always higher than normal. I was hooked up to an ambulatory blood pressure monitor for 24hrs and everything was normal.


----------



## Thirstyson

Also, if you passed the test then no, you're high BP level won't come back to haunt you. They would have told you about any failure.


----------



## Marinero2008

What actually is the acceptable blood pessure range for enrolment? Mine is hovering around 140/82.  ushup:


----------



## Jordan

I would like to know this answer too. Mine usually hovers in between 130 -135 over 80


----------



## geo

Hmmm... 
I'm 53 and my BP ranges between 110/75 thru to 120/85


Not bad for an old fart


----------



## Marinero2008

Jordan said:
			
		

> I would like to know this answer too. Mine usually hovers in between 130 -135 over 80



Jordan, your seem to be in the safe zone. I don't think you need to worry about it too much. I on another hand, have to knock it down 10 points or so.
I tried testing in the local pharmacy, they have these "self service" blood pressure testing machines. and on the sticker it indicates that 140 is high.
My medical is in about 3 weeks and I am getting little bit nervous. No more tea and coffee for me!  :, and the doughnuts too gone bye, bye.  :crybaby:

Hey Geo,
How do you manage to keep it that low?


----------



## PMedMoe

Here's a pretty good chart that explains a lot about blood pressure.

http://www.vaughns-1-pagers.com/medicine/blood-pressure.htm

Mine is normally right around the normal level (and I'm a smoker), although my pulse is usually about 80 bpm (always has been high).
Last time I did the CF ExPres test, the PSP person who took my BP said it was 130/40.  I really doubt the accuracy of that one.  :

More info here.


----------



## Yrys

Interesting links. Any for the diabetes/glycemie (sugar rate) ? I'm not seeing any on Vaughns page ...


----------



## Marinero2008

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Here's a pretty good chart that explains a lot about blood pressure.
> http://www.vaughns-1-pagers.com/medicine/blood-pressure.htm
> More info here.



Great links! Very helpful. I have a better understanding now.

Thanks PMedMoe!


----------



## PMedMoe

Marinero2008 said:
			
		

> Great links! Very helpful. I have a better understanding now.
> 
> Thanks PMedMoe!



You're welcome!!



			
				Yrys said:
			
		

> Interesting links. Any for the diabetes/glycemie (sugar rate) ? I'm not seeing any on Vaughns page



Google is your friend!!    http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Glycemia


----------



## Yrys

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Google is your friend!!    http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Glycemia



Thank, is that page trustworthy ?

I don't mind wikipedia for history or general informations, but for medical, I would prefer another page or a post (by you or a med) saying it is OK ...


----------



## geo

Marinero2008 said:
			
		

> Hey Geo,
> How do you manage to keep it that low?


Heh... everyone knows that RSMs live an exemplary lifestyle (  NOT!)
Since I passed on the big stick to my successor   - No longer have to deal with disciplinary matters very much.....  life is  :boring:

(I've also dropped 50+ Lbs from my chunkiest self)... Flying a desk these days


----------



## PMedMoe

Yrys said:
			
		

> Thank, is that page trustworthy ?
> 
> I don't mind wikipedia for history or general informations, but for medical, I would prefer another page or a post (by you or a med) saying it is OK ...



As trusty as Wikipedia normally is.    Probably good for general info but if you're looking for Medical, check out The Merck Manual online.


----------



## Marinero2008

geo said:
			
		

> Since I passed on the big stick to my successor   - No longer have to deal with disciplinary matters very much.....  life is  :boring:
> (I've also dropped 50+ Lbs from my chunkiest self)... Flying a desk these days



Ahaaaa!....That explains a lot. I am sure it's a well deserved quiet time Sir. My compliments. I salute!


----------



## midgetcop

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> As trusty as Wikipedia normally is.    Probably good for general info but if you're looking for Medical, check out The Merck Manual online.



PMed - I didn't know they had one of those online. Thanks!


----------



## aphadon

I have a question that sort of applies here - how would having lower than average blood pressure affect a medical check? I've only ever had mine checked when pregnant, and it's gone as low as 90/60 up to about 110/70. I don't know what it would be like normally, but if I had a lower reading during the physical, is that a bad thing?


----------



## medicineman

90/60 is actually kind of normal for women (low end, but normal)...however, if you're getting symptoms like lightheadedness and fainting and have consistently low or lower than normal BP's, then that would present a problem.

Cheers.

MM


----------



## aphadon

Thanks for the clarification! I never get those symptoms at 90/60 - so I guess I should be okay.


----------



## LuvsMud

I realise this post is a few years old but I was wondering if you passed your medical? I have the same issue bp of 100/70 and a resting rate of 60 beats a minute. I'm overweight but its always been that low. The cardiologist says to keep training and to loose some more weight. Lost 30 lbs this year but have another 30-40 to go. I dropped off the application last week but I haven't heard anything yet. I guess it's a good thing... more time to get into shape  ;D


----------



## Marshall

LuvsMud said:
			
		

> I realise this post is a few years old but I was wondering if you passed your medical? I have the same issue bp of 100/70 and a resting rate of 60 beats a minute. I'm overweight but its always been that low. The cardiologist says to keep training and to loose some more weight. Lost 30 lbs this year but have another 30-40 to go. I dropped off the application last week but I haven't heard anything yet. I guess it's a good thing... more time to get into shape  ;D



Thats a definite good start. 

And I too am curious if this person passed medical after reading.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse

That poster hasn't been on since March but judging by his last IP, I would have to say that all went very well.


----------



## LuvsMud

LOL sneaky sneaky Bruce   ;D
I can say that the low blood pressure wasn't an issue during my medical. In fact the technician was impressed, she said it was excellent and I wouldn't keel over from a stroke any time soon


----------



## Marshall

Bruce Monkhouse said:
			
		

> That poster hasn't been on since March but judging by his last IP, I would have to say that all went very well.



HA. Well done.


----------



## BK

Hi Guys,

I have read most of the forums concerning High Blood pressure but i got one question if anyone in my situation or has any advice could offer.  I am already enrolled under ROTP, i got transfered from the primary reserve.  On my entry to the reserves i had the same siutation with elevated BP and had to get a test done by my doctor, came through perfect and joined the reserves.  Now that I am reg. force i am attending a civilian university and going to be shipped to Quebec in a few months for Basic officer training.  I can pretty much guess i am gonna be nervous, hence elevated BP and i dont want to be denied at my express test.  Should i see my local unit medical officer for a permission note, he could pull up my file or something.  Or am i going to have a hard time in quebec?

Thanks a million
BK


----------



## DSB

I did the express test last night...my bp was a touch high.  The PSP said the cut off is 150/100 which is pretty high.


----------



## a78jumper

If it is high why not take some meds to get it under control, ie back into the normal range. I was admitted to the hospital last month for an unrelated problem, but my BP was 174/135 and had been in the 145/100 range for about two months. Until last year it had been basically 120/80 my whole life.  I was prescribed Metoprolol and yesterday it was 118/84, which is a lot easier on every organ in my body. I prolly will be on this or similar meds the rest of my life-it is simply a beta blocker that slows the heart. Only side effect-cold feet!


----------



## DSB

Some meds will change your cat, (ie I think a G4 med cat will not let you delpoy, and might prevent promotions ).  You can get it simply by being on some bp medication.


----------



## BK

150/100 is very high, i think ill be fine then, puts a relief on me, i always have this increase in my systolic number when im getting tested for some reason.  As for the meds, i must admit i got to watch my diet a little more (more bannas and kiwis) and ofcourse maintain a consistent workout, i got my BP tested in december by the physician and it wasnt high. She just said to keep an eye on it but it was 127/75.

Thanks for the advice.


----------



## punkd

It could be hypertension before doing a test.

I get the same thing. 
Ive gone from a 120/90 with a heart rate of 46bpm (at the docs) to a 155/100 with a 88bpm (for psp fitness testing) 

They expect you to be completely relaxed before your supposed to exert yourself 100% on a fitness test. I tend to be a little worked up.

Just let them know before hand your blood pressure usually goes up, they will probably have you lay down on a mat for 10-15 mins relaxing then they will test you.
If your still high, they will probably refer you to get a note from your doctor.


----------



## geo

BK... if you have gone thru your enrollment... THEY KNOW you have high BP to start with.... don't sweat it so much.
As a reg, your health services are covered.  If the MO thinks you need the medication, you will be put onto the stuff.

have fun in La belle province


----------



## brendanhm1

This is not an enrolement question, but a deployment question.

What is the maximum blood pressure for a 21 year old to go oversea?
Will they prescribe medication for a 21 year old to reduce bp, for deployment?
Can you be denied deployment for high bp even if you are exempt on all fitness tests?

Also any general suggestions in lowering blood pressure?

Thanks


----------



## aesop081

torunisfun said:
			
		

> Can you be denied deployment for high bp even if you are exempt on all fitness tests?



I dont have the answers to your questions but let me say this :

Your health and your PT test results are 2 seperate issues. If you are not medicaly fit for deployment then you are not fit for deployment.


----------



## PMedMoe

Not to mention, if your BP is high enough just before an ExPres test, they will not let you do it.  Don't know what the "cut off" BP is, ask someone from PSP.  Although, for tour, you would be doing a BFT and no one checks your BP for that.


----------



## brendanhm1

Just to clarify, the issue being that I was exempt on fitness tests at a time when my blood pressure was not high.

However on my "medical" for the DAG process, I was not DAGed green due to blood pressure..


----------



## brendanhm1

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Not to mention, if your BP is high enough just before an ExPres test, they will not let you do it.  Don't know what the "cut off" BP is, ask someone from PSP.  Although, for tour, you would be doing a BFT and no one checks your BP for that.



My BP issue is somewhat seperate then that of my fitness/BFT.  I was told my blood pressure was high while DAGing. During my medical I was not signed off as green.


----------



## dangerboy

torunisfun said:
			
		

> Just to clarify, the issue being that I was exempt on fitness tests at a time when my blood pressure was not high.
> 
> However on my "medical" for the DAG process, I was not DAGed green due to blood pressure..



If you were not DAGed green for medical, you probably will not go overseas (it is not easy to overrule a medical decision) my advice is go to MIR and talk to them about your blood pressure.  They will be able to help you out as they have all your information as opposed to answers from the internet.


----------



## RubberTree

Dangerboy has the right advice. Speak to your doc at the MIR. 
One high blood pressure doesn't mean much. Stress, illness, previous exercise can all affect your BP. The concern comes from trends. In my experience the MIR will ask for 3 or 4 days worth of consecutive BPs (same time of day) to establish this trend. If this is offered to you, lay off the coffee, smokes and booze as all these things can up your pressure.


----------



## PMedMoe

torunisfun said:
			
		

> My BP issue is somewhat seperate then that of my fitness/BFT.  I was told my blood pressure was high while DAGing. During my medical I was not signed off as green.



Umm, yeah, I got that from your post 4 minutes before this one.  :
Guess I was a bit confused since you mentioned the PT test in the first post.  My bad.


----------



## geo

... lay off the salt too.

If your BP was good to go for your express test, what have you done differently lately - that has changed your BP so drasticaly?

The medical clinic on base can lend you a BP monitoring device.
Ask that they sign one over to you so you can monitor your BP for a week...

Now that the Medical types have identified your problem.... what have they proposed to correct the situation?  It's not enough to look at you and say "you have a problem" without proposing methods to correct your present situation.


----------



## medicineman

If you've been told your BP was high and you weren't immediately put on medication - it was high end or just above normal.  You'll have to do some follow ups to see that you're in a normal range normally.  Did they DAG you yellow or red?  Oh and yeah, a 21 year old with high blood pressure would be be held back until we found out why his BP was high.  Advice - low salt and fat diet, exercise, lay off the booze and stop smoking if those are applicable, and if you're like half of the army and live on ibuprofen, well anti-inflammatory medications can cause high blood pressure too - so if you eat lots of it, cut back or stop.  Also, lots of supps can crank the BP up, so stop those too.  If you're being followed up by your MIR, you'll likely get a machine to take home to take random readings for awhile - alternatively, you can go by the local pharmacy like Shopper's and take it there with the electronic BP booths most of them have.  With any luck, this was an isolated event.

Cheers.

MM


----------



## brendanhm1

For those doing a search about this topic later:

What ends up happening is they will either tell you to visit the MIR twice a day to get a blood pressure reading. Or you get to wear a 24hr Blood Pressure.

I wore the 24Hr monitor and the results indicated normal blood pressure. Turns out mine only goes up when I go into a hospital or see a Doctor.

I was DAG'd green for deployment.


----------



## PMedMoe

torunisfun said:
			
		

> I wore the 24Hr monitor and the results indicated normal blood pressure. Turns out mine only goes up when I go into a hospital or see a Doctor.



White Coat Syndrome


----------



## firm_believer

I'm glad I saw this thread - I too have "white coat" syndrome, where when I give blood, my BP is usually 140/80, and if I sit and relax for 5-10 mins, I'm down to the mid-120's...Frustrating, but really it shouldn't be, since I'm aware of it now. I also figure that worst-case, as I get into my 40's and beyond, I'll simply need to pop a tiny pill each day. No biggie to everyone out there in this situation. Being intense and focused naturally brings up the body's rates. I don't know how NOT to be focused....I think I should be in mandatory meditation, lol. But seriously, just make sure you've got regular down-time to relaaaax and balance out.


----------



## medicineman

DSB said:
			
		

> Some meds will change your cat, (ie I think a G4 med cat will not let you delpoy, and might prevent promotions ).  You can get it simply by being on some bp medication.



If you're on medication for high blood pressure and that only (ie - not a part of a post heart attack cocktail) and the pressure is well controlled, a category is not required. 

MM


----------



## time expired

Going to Quebec always used to do that to my blood pressure,
pretending to be American helped to get served in Quebec City.
I have mellowed somewhat since then.Cholesterol does it for
me now.
      Sorry for the levity on a such a serious subject.
                         Regards


----------



## Damonix

Hi guys.  It has been about a month since I was in for processing.  I did well on the aptitude test, but on my medical, my blood pressure was abnormally high, 155/100.  I was not told at the time of the medical that this would disqualify me.

So one month since processing, I got a letter from the Recruiting Medical Office, that due to my high blood pressure, I don't meed their medical standard.

I have tested my blood pressure 12 times since I got this letter 2 days ago, its around 125/85 every time, which is normal for me.  My BP may have been elevated during processing because of the weather being minus 45 celcius here that day, or could have also been the power lifting workout I did before going in for processing.

My question is, how long do I have to wait until I can re-do the medical and get my blood pressure taken again at the recruiting centre?

I tried contacting the recruiting centre, but the physician's assistant isn't back until the middle of next week, and the recruiter told me they can't tell me anything about how long until the medical can be re-taken, only the physician's assistant can discuss medical issues.

Anyway, anyone know how long until I can redo the medical?


----------



## the_girlfirend

Hey

My boyfriend, just did his medical, and he had borderline blood pressure... he told the med tech that he had been really stressed out lately... the med tech let him rest and relaxe 5 minutes retook the blood pressure and it was fine... he got really lucky...

They probably sent your results to Ottawa for evaluation and the Doctors sent you the letter after reviewing your file. Usually once a verdict is received from Ottawa... you can reapply in a year.
But If you have good results at home and that high blood pressure was never an issue for you, I recommend to communicate with your CFRC, maybe they can retest you or explain you what your options are. After you communicate with them, if there is nothing that they can do... you can always go see your family doctor and ask him to provide an official document that states that you have never had any problem and provide official current blood pressure results. Bring the document to the CFRC, they will resend your file to Ottawa for second evaluation. (I personally brought about 5 to 6 documents back to the CFRC for medical revision it took about 4 months...  :nod: I know how that feels like)

Let me know if you have any more questions, but first step go see your CFRC and explain them the situation and see what are your options.
Good luck


----------



## shadowkila

I'm 24 years old and weigh about 162/lb's and when i did my medical test, the first time he took my blood pressure it was 150/79, and he said "whoa" it was not good and told me to relax abit and took it again, second time it was 142/80, i told him that i had just had 2 Tim horton coffee's about an hour before, which was very stupid now that i think about it, so he took it a third time, but this time with some other machine and it was 130 /80 and they said it was still high but passable.

I'm very nervous seeing my blood pressure that high, but they said it was probably due to me being alittle stressed and drinking those coffee's.

 So I checked my blood pressure at the local Uniprix a week later and the results: 131/79 66 bpm, I think that's alright? 

Best of luck.


----------



## medicineman

Damonix said:
			
		

> My question is, how long do I have to wait until I can re-do the medical and get my blood pressure taken again at the recruiting centre?



Get the PA at the CFRC to give you a form letter for your family doctor to fill out, have him recheck you as well and if all is alot better than the last time, that little supplement can be sent to the RMO for reconsideration. 

MM


----------



## Damonix

Thanks everyone for your replies and insight.  I will pursue this with the PA when he is in this week.  Hopefully at a minimum he will let me take a form to my family doctor and I can get another BP reading, and allow me to submit that to him.

Joining the CF means too much to me, to just say ok and give up, especially when I'm being turned down for a health problem that I don't actually have.


----------



## Doom

Wait, so what happens... if The army doc told me to go get a high bp thing signed for the RMO, because i had 160 / 75 when i was there. And my family docter checked it was 128/77 and she wrote on the note that im normatension, now is that good enough for the RMO to go sit down and go "OK"

And I have blood work and everything here to, so I hope its okay, never had High blood pressure before.because when i went through the process before it was normal.


----------



## sky777

Who knows officially?
I know about  from 120/80 to 139/89  for men?
Is it true?


----------



## George Wallace

sky777 said:
			
		

> Who knows officially?
> I know about  from 120/80 to 139/89  for men?
> Is it true?



Seriously!  Have you thought to ask your Doctor.........or any Doctor?


----------



## CombatDoc

Anything over 140/90 is classified as hypertension i.e. high blood pressure.  For a young person just joining the CF, BP is typically around 120/80.  Depending on any other co-existing illnesses e.g. diabetes, heart disease, the BP targets can differ.


----------



## sky777

CombatDoc said:
			
		

> Anything over 140/90 is classified as hypertension i.e. high blood pressure.  For a young person just joining the CF, BP is typically around 120/80.  Depending on any other co-existing illnesses e.g. diabetes, heart disease, the BP targets can differ.


Thanks.I am 39.
My blood pressure is usually between 125/75 to 130/85.
But on medical exam I had higher so I was sent to my doctor and now he is evaluating me.
Point is when I am at home, at work and Pharmacy - I check my BP is OK.
But when i visit doctor it started to be higher, because I am stating to be worry about it.
How to manage with this?


----------



## sky777

http://www.forces.gc.ca/health-sante/pd/cfp-pfc-154/AN-Gapp1pg1-eng.asp


> 7. Hypertension. Many activities required by military duty (i.e., pushing vehicles, lifting heavy objects, carrying injured patients or hand-to-hand combat, etc.) normally result in blood pressure (BP) elevation. BP elevation can be more extreme and prolonged in hypertensive persons than in normo-tensive individuals. Therefore, it is important to try to determine if the member can withstand the sympathetic challenge associated with life-threatening emergency situations, such as could be expected to occur in combat settings, without suffering unfavourable acute sequelae. To limit the adverse medical effects of hypertension the MO should consider:
> a. how well controlled is the member's hypertension and with what treatment regime?
> b. whether there are significant side-effects to the medications? (i.e., drowsiness, dizziness, gout or even hypotension); and
> c. whether the medications could be discontinued suddenly and for variable lengths of time without exacerbating the member's condition or jeopardizing the ability to successfully complete the duties?


----------



## sky777

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Seriously!  Have you thought to ask your Doctor.........or any Doctor?


Sure,I had asked my doctor but he is civilian,my family doctors.
According him if it is below 139/89 - OK.
I need to know what people from CF say about.


----------



## martr

sky777 said:
			
		

> How to manage with this?




Stop worrying so much about it.


----------



## ModlrMike

martr said:
			
		

> Stop worrying so much about it.




...it will make your blood pressure go up.


----------



## Armymedic

sky777 said:
			
		

> Sure,I had asked my doctor but he is civilian,my family doctors.
> According him if it is below 139/89 - OK.
> I need to know what people from CF say about.



We follow the exact clinical guidelines for diagnosis and treatment of high blood pressure, or hypertension (HTN) as it is properly called, as civilians do because there is only one standard Health Canada and the College has deemed the standard of care for the condition.

There is even a website:
http://www.hypertension.ca/

The only difference is that after diagnosis, a military clinician (MO, PA, NP) may start you on a different medication than is recommended because the side effect profile has less risk of bad effects than others drugs, dependant on your occupation. But that will be explained to you at the time.


----------



## Chilme

PSP Fitness staff are authorized to conduct your fitness tests as long as you Blood Pressure is less than, or equal to 150/100 mmHg


----------



## infantryian

I had a cousin who was diagnosed with hypotension (low blood pressure), Her doctor told her to eat a bag of chips every day until it got back up.

Life just isn't fair.

Back to the OP's question, I don't know the official rules, but I had much higher blood pressure when I had my medical than I do now (through diet changes and exercise) It was around 155/90 and I still passed my medical. It could have been that my doctor when asked about it commented that it was going down, but my medical still did pass.


----------



## sky777

Thanks for Rider Pride.Chilme, infantryian.
I appreciate your comments and posts.It was very useful and helpful. 
During this week I checked my blood pressure at home ,at work  and clinic.
At home and at work I have between 120/78 and 130/85.But  when I was in doctor it was higher then 139/89.
Doctor said that I have " white coat syndrome".Because usually my BP is normal.


----------



## WonderGirl

Holy smokes!

I did my blood pressure testing at shoppers two days ago and its really low!  really, really low.  is there such a thing as too low?  is this bad?  I feel great! Eating lots of fruit and veggies, running, biking, swimming, weights and one cheat day

Systolic = 086
Diastolic = 038
Pulse - 077

I started training in November (i hit the gym 3 nights a week and run 20k a week). hmm guess I better go to the doctor


----------



## Griffon

WonderGirl said:
			
		

> Holy smokes!
> 
> I did my blood pressure testing at shoppers two days ago and its really low!  really, really low.  is there such a thing as too low?  is this bad?  I feel great! Eating lots of fruit and veggies, running, biking, swimming, weights and one cheat day
> 
> Systolic = 086
> Diastolic = 038
> Pulse - 077
> 
> I started training in November (i hit the gym 3 nights a week and run 20k a week). hmm guess I better go to the doctor


Definitely!  I would hope that the machine you tested yourself on is a little out on calibration, cuz if it's accurate you're quite hypotensive, which can be just as, if not more, dangerous than hypertensive.

Among other things, it can cause light-headedness or sudden unconsiousness (esp after sitting/lying down for extended periods).  I would definitely get that checked out.


----------



## Senf

Systolic = 086
Diastolic = 038
Pulse - 077

you should be dead, the testing machine you tried was out of order.  Try another one, a few times to see if you have same results.  If you do, go see a doctor, 038 is very very low.


----------



## Chilme

WonderGirl said:
			
		

> Systolic = 086
> Diastolic = 038
> Pulse - 077



100% guarantee that the blood pressure cuff is not accurate.  Check it again on a different device.


----------



## medicineman

Blood pressures in females tend to be lower than males, especially small fit ones...it's not unsual to see them in the 90ish systolic range and 87 is in that 90ish range.  It becomes a problem if there are symptoms that come from it being that low.  And yes, the machines are often out to lunch, especially if the cuff isn't the appropriate size.

MM


----------



## Armymedic

WonderGirl said:
			
		

> I did my blood pressure testing at shoppers two days ago and its really low!  really, really low.  is there such a thing as too low?  is this bad?  I feel great! Eating lots of fruit and veggies, running, biking, swimming, weights and one cheat day
> 
> Systolic = 086
> Diastolic = 038
> Pulse - 077
> 
> I started training in November (i hit the gym 3 nights a week and run 20k a week). hmm guess I better go to the doctor



Just try a different machine, or two. One reading doesn't mean squat. As long as you don't get dizzy or lightheaded standing up from a chair certain times every month, or are not on any medications, you are most likely fine. Also you should worry if you are being tired all the time, not peeing much despite drinking lots, or are losing weight.

It is not considered abnormal for fit 20 something women to have lower blood pressures than average. 90/40 is not even close to being dead, nor is it hypotensive unless she displays symptoms. Especially considering she was in a sitting position with a generic cuff (which tends to read BPs low), and only taking it once.

edit to add: Nice to see the PAs are in almost complete agreement.   ;D


----------



## medicineman

That was actually politer than what my original reply was going to be... :nod:

MM


----------



## Armymedic

>

Same. We are a sarcastic bunch.


----------



## RubberTree

WonderGirl said:
			
		

> Holy smokes!
> 
> I did my blood pressure testing at shoppers two days ago and its really low!  really, really low.  is there such a thing as too low?  is this bad?  I feel great! Eating lots of fruit and veggies, running, biking, swimming, weights and one cheat day
> 
> Systolic = 086
> Diastolic = 038
> Pulse - 077
> 
> I started training in November (i hit the gym 3 nights a week and run 20k a week). hmm guess I better go to the doctor



A BP that low would give a MAP of only 54...technically not high enough to properly perfuse the vital organs... You may not be dead but you most likely wouldn't be functioning that well. I'd agree with the others, the machine was most likely faulty. Get it checked properly by a GP.


----------



## Armymedic

RubberTree said:
			
		

> A BP that low would give a MAP of only 54...technically not high enough to properly perfuse the vital organs



And that's why we treat the patient and not the machines.


----------



## WonderGirl

Ya, I figured it was wrong. It has to be.   I've always been a runner and its always been low but that is the lowest reading yet LOL


----------



## infantryian

If you are getting similar results with other machines it could be the size of the cuff. The cuff is sized for an average arm, if your arm is slightly smaller it will read lower. A larger arm will be higher. This isn't an issue for most people, but a doctor will know for sure.


----------



## medicineman

I should have thought to mention that... :

MM


----------



## dvh1

During my medical I experienced a spike on blood pressure about 150/90. This is all news to me I have it and long story short I need to get my doctor to sign a paper before my medical gets sent off.

Ive read you can do things to bring it down without meds such as diet, exercise. I think it was just my nerves of being in the doctors office. My question is if there is a cut off blood pressure score which is the "cut off" to be accepted ... like 130/80?

Also, if I was prescribed meds would that be a deal breaker?


----------



## medicineman

Most people normally don't get started on meds based on one reading...see your doctor, you might need to do a couple of readings over a couple of weeks.  Important things to do are make sure you're exercising, eating right, managing your weight, etc.  Cut off is the what's considered the high norm of 140/90.  If you're on meds, as long as there aren't any other conditions, SHOULDN'T cause a showstopper - but you'd have to be stable on them for some time first IIRC.

MM


----------



## dvh1

Thank you for the reply, puts my mind at ease a bit (and helps lower my blood pressure)  ;D


----------



## Jarnhamar

I used to be 163 over 131 at my highes reading
*flexes*


----------



## cupper

ObedientiaZelum said:
			
		

> I used to be 163 over 131 at my highes reading
> *flexes*



That explains a lot 

For what it's worth, you may want to get a BP monitor of your own and get readings over a week, at various times of the day. Keep notes and see your doctor.

It could have been "White Coat Syndrome" where patients experience spikes when getting medical examinations, but are otherwise normal in other situations. Or it could be something else. But definitely see your doctor to follow up.


----------



## dvh1

cupper said:
			
		

> That explains a lot
> 
> For what it's worth, you may want to get a BP monitor of your own and get readings over a week, at various times of the day. Keep notes and see your doctor.
> 
> It could have been "White Coat Syndrome" where patients experience spikes when getting medical examinations, but are otherwise normal in other situations. Or it could be something else. But definitely see your doctor to follow up.




Yeah I bought one today. Even after one day since my medical my pressure is down to 128/80 on average. Im not so concerned anymore.


----------



## DnentonSg

Its pretty common for peoples BP to shoot up while getting a reading done, as said ways to get the BP down cut back on sodium do some cardio etc.


----------



## BeyondTheNow

If it makes you feel better, I have the opposite problem. I have chronically _low_ blood pressure, which consistently gets a raised eyebrow and followup questions when it's discovered.  I can't recall off the top of my head what my reading was when I did my medical, but I was repeatedly asked if I was "...feeling okay...?" (My most recent checkup was a 110/59-60, I'm pretty sure. Which, believe it or not, is far from the lowest it's been.  :-\ )  

As I understand it, while a spike in blood pressure for whatever reason can have its complications, blood pressure that registers low can have its own array of difficulties as well. My file had to be reviewed (not only because of this issue, but for a couple of other things also), but thankfully everything turned out to be okay.


----------



## Ciskman

It is possible to have drastic spikes if you are nervous. I usually sit around 110/70 but spike right before PT tests...which raises eyebrows from PSP . In fact I've been close to the BP cutoff. As said above, the best way is to have your BP checked over a period of time. Good luck!


----------



## Seanf122

Hello,
Finally found the topic I was looking for! Here is my situation:

I've applied, successfully completed CFAT, and interview. My application is on hold because of the spike in my BP reading during my medical exam. The senior medical staff presented me with a sheet for my doctor to fill out to rule out hypertension. After a couple visits to my GP he diagnosed me with Hypertension and has me starting on medication. My GP also indicated on the sheet that I am very healthy and FIT for all duties in the CF! All this aside they still refused approval of my medical because they need me to get results back from a cardiologist. If my family doctor has deemed me fit for all duties and good prognosis why is the CF medical staff sending me on such a run around? All these doctor visits require time off work, and a lot of waiting. I'm a very patient person but when presented these questions to the CFRC medical staff they tell me I still need to see the cardiologist regardless. I've seen the cardiologist in the past and he forwarded my charts to my GP. According to my charts( echogram and ultrasound) everything was in perfect order. If my GP had seen anything wrong he would have stated in my medical file and further noted in my CF medical sheet. I'm healthy, I exercise, I eat well, my doctor says I'm well above average in my health..Why can't the medical CF staff approve  me based on my GP's approval for duties?


----------



## flatlander13

Seanf122 said:
			
		

> Hello,
> Why can't the medical CF staff approve  me based on my GP's approval for duties?



Unfortunately, medical fitness cannot be determined by your GP. They are not the expert in the physical requirements of military service, therefore it is only the MO that can make the decision. The report from your GP will be reviewed by cf medical staff, however if they are asking for a cardiology consult, that's just what you're going to have to do. Medical appointments can be a pain, but if this is what you truly want to do, it'll be worth it in the end. Good luck!


----------



## Seanf122

Roger that flatlander13, Thanks!


----------



## JoeDos

The 2 times I have taken the test at a store using one of the blood pressure machines its been a little high. My question is can your application be denied if you have high blood pressure? or do they send you to your doctor and get them to verify that you're fit for duties?

I am going to my Family Doctor next week to just get a checkup to make sure I am healthy, but I have had surgery, broken an arm a few times and never ever have I been told I have a high BP.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse

J_M_J_D said:
			
		

> The 2 times I have taken the test at a store using one of the blood pressure machines its been a little high. My question is can your application be denied if you have high blood pressure? or do they send you to your doctor and get them to verify that you're fit for duties?
> 
> I am going to my Family Doctor next week to just get a checkup to make sure I am healthy, but I have had surgery, broken an arm a few times and never ever have I been told I have a high BP.



You could be like me and "get nervous" while doing a BP test.........my Doctor wanted me t buy a cuff and just get used to having it done.


----------



## medicineman

If you are found to have high BP on the enrollment medical, your family doctor will be asked to comment on it and show that it's more of a one off thing vice habit forming.  If you're one of these folks that has "white coat hypertension" (the internal medicine guys I trained with were from the school of thought that doesn't believe in it, hence the quotes), like Bruce said, you better get used to having it taken, because it will happen a lot more often than you realize.  If your doc says it's high, you'll likely have to get it under control for your application to go forward.

MM


----------



## JoeDos

I went to my doctor today, blood pressure is PERFECT! Not really worried at all for my medical now, besides the fact I am still not scheduled for one yet haha. I went to the eye doctor a week ago and my prescription for my glasses has barely changed, and my hearingis pretty damn good! So I am not really worried.


----------



## aquaholic75

Question for the med staff on here.  I had my medical on Monday and my BP was up slightly over the max of 140. (Probably due to the stress of having the medical and interview).  Either way I was given the form for my GP to fill out regarding my BP. I had my appointment with him today and my BP was back to "normal" @ 122/78 average over 25 minutes and taken 5 times. Now he wasn't sure whether this single days recording would be enough to convince the staff that it was probably due to "white coat syndrome" or would they prefer it to be over a week or two? Just a history here, my father does have high BP but, I have never had a history of it myself (confirmed by my GP). Just would like to see if it would be prudent to take the readings over the next week or two or just send the results from today's reading.


----------



## medicineman

aquaholic75 said:
			
		

> Question for the med staff on here.  I had my medical on Monday and my BP was up slightly over the max of 140. (Probably due to the stress of having the medical and interview).  Either way I was given the form for my GP to fill out regarding my BP. I had my appointment with him today and my BP was back to "normal" @ 122/78 average over 25 minutes and taken 5 times. Now he wasn't sure whether this single days recording would be enough to convince the staff that it was probably due to "white coat syndrome" or would they prefer it to be over a week or two? Just a history here, my father does have high BP but, I have never had a history of it myself (confirmed by my GP). Just would like to see if it would be prudent to take the readings over the next week or two or just send the results from today's reading.



Send in what you have...seem to recall doing that for an applicant that came to my civvy office and that was all that was needed.

MM


----------



## Seanf122

So here is an update since my last post...I'm still going through quite a loop! 

On June 12th CFRC Hamilton needed a report from my Cardiologist stating the following:
- Findings after various tests/results (Bloodwork, ECG, etc)
- Effectiveness of my medication 
- Prognosis and overall healthiness  

The Cardiologist still has not composed this report nor has he acknowledged the urgency of this matter.I've tried everything from calling them on a weekly basis following up as politely as possible to walking into the clinic to check in on the progress. The response I get from the clinic's receptionist is," The Doctor is working on the report and he will contact you when it is finished" .. As of this Friday it will officially be 1 month that I've requested the report from them. I've been very patient with them but it seems like they are disregarding my entire situation and don't seem to be showing any signs of accountability to the fact that I will probably not make the BMQ course come September. The CFRC says they're hands are tied and that this is MY problem..which isn't a false statement however, they don't have any interest on helping me persuade the clinic to provide this report. Again, this is MY problem that I have to solve. Is anyone else having the same issue with obtaining letters from specialists? Does anyone have any constructive advice or suggestions? 

I've been calling the CFRC medical office every 2 weeks just to let them know I'm still waiting on this letter ( I figure better show them I'm being proactive in trying to obtain these documents in a timely fashion). The Sgt. Has been documenting on my file that I have been calling to keep them up to speed on the status of this letter I've been waiting for...

The Recruiting NCM for the Regiment I'm applying for is on Tasking till mid August..or else he would be the one I'd be addressing these issues with. My civvi job is asking what my availability is for weekends in the fall and if I'm on BMQ they could work around it but they need to know FORSURE ASAP! September is closing in fast and I don't have any answers, they are starting to get frustrated just as much as me. This situation is starting to cause me a lot of stress..

Help me out guys..I'm feeling rather F---ed :-\ Thanks.


----------



## PuckChaser

You realize that even after you get the letter, its gotta go to the CFRC MO for review, which is not a fast process by any means. The CFRC is also not going to call a doctor on your behalf, they've got more important things to do than run down your admin. Reading back, your GP may think you are fit and healthy for the CF, but that's not his/her call. The CF wants a specialist, so you're stuck waiting for a specialist.

Your cardiologist is probably incredibly busy, and your report may not actually be Priority 1 for him/her despite you "needing" to be on BMQ in September. Guess what happens if you get medical clearance after the BMQ in September already started? You get loaded on the next one. This BMQ is not the only course to ever run, I'm sure there will be others, despite your absolute need to be ready for September. If I were you, I'd start preparing myself that no, I will not be on BMQ in September, and line up your civilian employment. Be pleasantly surprised if the stars align and you get in.


----------



## Seanf122

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> You realize that even after you get the letter, its gotta go to the CFRC MO for review, which is not a fast process by any means. The CFRC is also not going to call a doctor on your behalf, they've got more important things to do than run down your admin. Reading back, your GP may think you are fit and healthy for the CF, but that's not his/her call. The CF wants a specialist, so you're stuck waiting for a specialist.
> 
> Your cardiologist is probably incredibly busy, and your report may not actually be Priority 1 for him/her despite you "needing" to be on BMQ in September. Guess what happens if you get medical clearance after the BMQ in September already started? You get loaded on the next one. This BMQ is not the only course to ever run, I'm sure there will be others, despite your absolute need to be ready for September. If I were you, I'd start preparing myself that no, I will not be on BMQ in September, and line up your civilian employment. Be pleasantly surprised if the stars align and you get in.



Thank you very much! I Understand in grand scheme of things I'm just a number to them (both CFRC and my cardiologist). I'll give my civilian employment the benefit of having me in on weekends in the fall... I have fortunate support of them allowing to be in the Primary Res as well as working full time as a manager. I want keep positive relations between my civvi employment and CF relations. I'm glad I got some feed back from someone who knows the process very well..that really helps. It's just hard to forecast what the fall looks like from someone like me that has no idea how long MO takes to review and approve. So I guess I'll sit tight and wait out till next year while staying In contact the Regiment's recruiting office staff just to keep them in loop as per his request and hope for the best come fall of 2015.


----------



## Nudibranch

Yeah, for a specialist (any doc really) purely administrative paperwork is always last in priority, after medical issues. Some admin paperwork pays (patients often pay out of pocket for stuff like driver exam forms), so it gets done, but this letter sounds like admin paperwork done for free. It is a priority for you, obviously, but it doesn't even register as a medical priority. It's good that you can step back a bit; last thing you want is the cardio's office staff to get annoyed with you.


----------



## PuckChaser

Seanf122 said:
			
		

> Thank you very much! I Understand in grand scheme of things I'm just a number to them (both CFRC and my cardiologist). I'll give my civilian employment the benefit of having me in on weekends in the fall... I have fortunate support of them allowing to be in the Primary Res as well as working full time as a manager. I want keep positive relations between my civvi employment and CF relations. I'm glad I got some feed back from someone who knows the process very well..that really helps. It's just hard to forecast what the fall looks like from someone like me that has no idea how long MO takes to review and approve. So I guess I'll sit tight and wait out till next year while staying In contact the Regiment's recruiting office staff just to keep them in loop as per his request and hope for the best come fall of 2015.



I'm far from an expert on the medical recruiting process, but looking around here you can see people that have had red flags raised as well, and how long it took for them to get through the process. Also be aware that depending on the area and unit density, there may be another weekend BMQ run in the January timeframe. Trust, however, that your unit will get you on the closest possible BMQ to your enrollment date if/when they get the OK from the MO on your medical profile. They want you BMQ qualified as soon as possible as you're not really employable until you are.


----------



## Universeman

Hello,

This is my first post - I tried the search function for an answer, only to find vague or even contradictory advice.  I'm interested in joining up as a reserve MARS officer, but the problem is, I've got high blood pressure, and so take a small amount of prescription medication daily to control it (although my fitness program has yielded good results so far, and my doctor has halved my dosage with an eye towards elimination).  My questions are these:  first, is it possible to join the CF while taking such medication; and second, what would my geographic category be?  I've seen both G2 and G3 as results, although MARS requires G2 as a minimum.  

I realise that the best answer is to visit a CFRC, of course, and I intend to do so, but I was wondering if it was worth my time if the answer is an outright 'no'.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## Spider Begley

yesterday I went to my local unit to do my Fitness test, but before that I had to do a blood pressure Test And It was 150 Systolic and 82 Diastolic. I'm only 16 and im currently Playing rugby and Football and also I weight lift. Im also on a diet (low carb,sugar,fat and High protien) What can i do to lower my Blood pressure.


----------



## mariomike

Spider Begley said:
			
		

> What can i do to lower my Blood pressure.



The Blood Pressure Superthread  
http://army.ca/forums/threads/19246.25
6 pages of opinions and advice.

The best advice ( in my opinion ) is, if you want a medical opinion and medical advice, contact ( or ask your parents to contact ) your family physician.


----------



## Loachman

Nobody here will give you medical advice, beyond "see a doctor" as mariomike just did.


----------



## durhamcadet1

Spider Begley said:
			
		

> I had to do a blood pressure Test And It was 150 Systolic and 82 Diastolic.



You may want to verify that you actually do have an abnormally high resting blood pressure and a hypertension issue. You may or may not be overly alarmed based on one BP test as many factors can cause a temporary increase in blood pressure (like stress, stimulants, exercise, hydration, what the RN looks like...)
The way the pressure is measured can also vary depending on the technology and user. The automatic testing machines can sometimes come up with unusual readings depending on the user. A manual sphygmomanometer and technician may come up with a more reliable measurement. 
Having a high resting blood pressure (outside of defined parameters) on three separate occasions may lead you to believe that you have a problem with high blood pressure. If you have true high blood pressure, seek medical advise as recommended above. 
It wouldn't hurt to get your BP checked again at rest and you can validate results of the first test. Your parents should know what happened on your recent BP test so they can help you to follow up with a health care provider appropriately.


----------



## Fishbone Jones

White coat syndrome maybe? :dunno:


----------



## PMedMoe

recceguy said:
			
		

> White coat syndrome maybe? :dunno:



That or lack of training on the part of PSP...


----------



## Loachman

No way.......


----------



## faivious

http://www.mayoclinic.org/diseases-conditions/high-blood-pressure/in-depth/high-blood-pressure/art-20046974


----------



## Pusser

Spider Begley said:
			
		

> yesterday I went to my local unit to do my Fitness test, but before that I had to do a blood pressure Test And It was 150 Systolic and 82 Diastolic. I'm only 16 and im currently Playing rugby and Football and also I weight lift. Im also on a diet (low carb,sugar,fat and High protien) What can i do to lower my Blood pressure.



I have no idea whether you have a problem with your blood pressure or not at this stage (I'm not a doctor), but I am concerned about the fact you're on a diet.  Is it for a specific reason?  Have you received professional advice for this?  At 16, you're still growing and you should be concentrating on a properly balanced  diet.  Do you realize that you need carbohydrates to fuel your level of activity?  I too play rugby (tight five forward with almost 30 seasons under my belt) and lift weights and I used to play football.  Strength is tremendously helpful in rugby, but more important are endurance and speed and these two things need quick fuel in the form of carbs.


----------



## Messorius

Pusser said:
			
		

> I have no idea whether you have a problem with your blood pressure or not at this stage (I'm not a doctor), but I am concerned about the fact you're on a diet.  Is it for a specific reason?  Have you received professional advice for this?  At 16, you're still growing and you should be concentrating on a properly balanced  diet.  Do you realize that you need carbohydrates to fuel your level of activity?  I too play rugby (tight five forward with almost 30 seasons under my belt) and lift weights and I used to play football.  Strength is tremendously helpful in rugby, but more important are endurance and speed and these two things need quick fuel in the form of carbs.



+ healthy fats.  They're needed for hormone production and recovery.  20-30% of what you're eating at this age should come from a good balance of unsaturated fats.


----------



## mariomike

> 20-30% of what you're eating at this age should come from a good balance of unsaturated fats.



There's lots of advice,

Physical Fitness (Jogging, Diet, Cardiovascular, and Strength )
http://army.ca/forums/threads/23364.375

Comparing Physical Fitness (Jogging, Diet, Cardiovascular, and Strength )
http://army.ca/forums/threads/68249.0

For health related "Help" best to ask your parents and/or your family MD.


----------



## Spider Begley

Thank you so much guys!


----------



## Ismail27

Hey everyone,
I have a question for my medical. i have blood pressure since i was born and i took medication since i was 9 and it doest give me trouble when i'm doing sport. I'm actually doing a lot of sport, i go to the gym almost everyday during past 5 month and i've been playing soccer and hockey 4 to 5 time per week since i was 8 years old, i called my recruiting center and ask for medical advice but they was busy so they asked me my phone number and never called me back, so i was wondering if i have any chance to success my medical. Because joining the infantry is my dream since i was young.

By the way sorry if i made mistakes, i'm francophone and i tried my best


----------



## ModlrMike

Firstly, no one here is going to be able to fully answer the question you've asked. Only the recruiting Medical Officer can do that.

Secondly, every case is assessed individually, and no two cases are alike.

Thirdly, you've taken medication every day since you were 9. Ask yourself what would happen if you suddenly ran out and couldn't get any more. How would that impact your ability to function? What burden might that put on others? Would you become so ill that you might need to be evacuated? These are some of the considerations that will be applied in determining your medical status.

Finally, you need to accept that everyone gets to apply, not everyone gets to join.


----------



## Ismail27

First, thanks for your advice, than the medication is only to regularise my blood pressure, i can spend a month or more without tank my medicine because my blood pressure isn't too high, so like you said i should contacted my recruiting center yesterday so i still wait to the officer to call me back for a professional answer.


----------



## PMedMoe

They might just say go through the process and see what Ottawa decides...


----------



## brunet071

The recruitment process was a wakeup call for me. I’m in my forties and never really felt like I needed to get checked out. I’ve been running anywhere from 30 to 60K a week for the last 20 years. My blood pressure came up high during my medical (143 on the first try and 131 on the second). Got the form to a doctor and all hell broke loose when they took my blood pressure and ECG. I ended up going back to the recruitment office with things like ''left ventricular over pressure’’ and ''blood pressure over limit’’ written on the form… 
     I went back told the medic I was more concerned about having a heart attack on a long run than joining the army at this point. They kept my file in Montreal and waited for me to see a cardiologist.
I ended up going thru a series of tests (24hr blood pressure reading, echo, ECG with effort and a few more I don’t remember).  It turns out I have a possible slight permeable membrane between the left and right side of my heart and my average blood pressure is less then 125 during 24hours with spikes at 150 when I’m stuck in Montreal traffic. :rage: The cardiologist gave me the green light.  I’m starting BMQ this summer.
I’m also cutting out the alcohol and sodium from my diet for good measure.

I also have an awesome excuse why I can’t get my marathon times under 4 hours.


----------



## Deleted member 102242

Hi All,

I read here about someone failing the medical for high Blood Pressure. Does anyone know what the standard is?

I generally hover at about 134/86 or so, which is considered "pre-hypertension". I've seen a few doctors about it and they weren't too concerned, including a specialist. 

However, the Air Force might be concerned. After eating stupid healthy for a week, I was able to lower it to 122/78, however, I'm still nervous about it. Does anyone know what the standard is?


----------



## Loachman

Seven pages of blood pressure stuff, FA22raptero. Please look for and read older threads on relevant subjects before posting questions and, especially, starting whole new redundant threads.

You are going to have a metric shit-ton of homework on your flying courses. You may as well get a teensy-weensy hint of that here.


----------



## CombatDoc

Keep eating "stupid heathy", stay away from alcohol, and get some exercise. And what Loachman said...


----------



## Loachman

Somebody close to me was diagnosed with high blood pressure as a teenager and was on medication for many, many years, but did as ArmyDoc says and now has blood pressure in the normal range and no longer requires medication.

Avoid junk chemical- and sugar-laced processed foods.


----------



## Messerschmitt

ArmyDoc said:
			
		

> Keep eating "stupid heathy", stay away from alcohol, and get some exercise. And what Loachman said...



I was under the impression a glass of wine a day is actually good. Or when people say stay away from alcohol means don't get to the stage where you start feeling tipsy


----------



## medicineman

My version/the actual version of a glass of wine and what the average North American feels is a glass of wine tend to differ by several ounces.  

MM


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver

Yes, but there is a standard definition of a glass of wine, and it is the one used in the restaurant business: One glass = 125 ml. In many restaurants, that level is etched on the side of the glass for "proof" to the client (especially Americans who don't seem to understand that  a FULL glass serving of claret should only fill half of a red wine glass).

So in your standard 750 ml. bottle of wine, there are 6 glasses. So that for instance, when they advertise that men should have no more than three glasses a day, it means a bottle should last you two days at the very least, or that you have to invite a friend over  ;D.


----------



## NickNML

Sorry if this question has been asked before, I remember watching an old basic up episode, maybe the first season, where a couple guys got to basic but couldn't do the fitness test because of blood pressure being high (whatever that test was at the time since it was old). They were then put into that other platoon to get healthy etc. 

My question is how common is this? I tend to always get a little anxious in anticipation of a blood pressure test and end up with high blood pressure. That usually comes down a bit once it is taken again a few minutes later. 

I may be over thinking it considering I passed the medical and was anxious during that test as well. As well I'm sure everyone there is feeling pretty anxious about everything. But I'd hate to get there and have something like that set me back, escpecially where I'd consider myself to be a pretty health concious guy.


----------



## Inspir

That's pretty common and it's called White Coat Hypertension and is caused primarily by anxiety. PSP staff will know how to work around this which usually involves you chilling out and relaxing. Some people have a similar issue with tachycardia (high pulse rate), which you can try to remedy in the same way or try some vagal maneuvers. Some common vagal maneuvers can include gagging and coughing, bearing down like you're taking a crap, or immersing your face in ice-cold water. Just note that vagal maneuvers won't do much for your blood pressure, if at all.


----------



## ballz

It's been a while since I was at basic so this may have changed (unlikely) but if none of that works, they will send you to see the MO. If the MO clears you, you're good to go. We had a marathon runner go through this and then smash the beep test with a 14.


----------



## NickNML

Good to know it's relatively common, I did see a lot of people posting previously about the "white coat syndrome" thing. Guess the medical staff there probably see all sorts of varying blood pressure. But I'm an otherwise healthy individual so I guess I shouldn't be to concerned.


----------



## mariomike

NickNML said:
			
		

> I did see a lot of people posting previously about the "white coat syndrome" thing.



Even has a thread of its own,  

White coat syndrome
https://army.ca/forums/threads/108988.0


----------



## Swally

Morning all.
This is a medical question. I'm in the enrollment.
The reason I'm posting this in general is because I'm hoping to hear from current service people.
Most of the replies coming from the medical enrollment page seem to be "talk to the medical officer" and I'm not at that stage yet. I have another month or two before my medical appointment so I'm looking into what I can do between now and then to improve, in my case, blood pressure. (I take a pill a day since my mid 20s. 37 years old now, everything fine.)
I have read all 8 pages of the blood pressure megathread.

For those who got through with blood pressure or on some sort of medication, what were your experiences?

For those who are already in the CF and later found out you had high blood pressure or needed meds, did anything in your trade or career change for you?

Thank you very much!  ;D


----------



## BeyondTheNow

Swally said:
			
		

> Morning all.
> This is a medical question. I'm in the enrollment.
> The reason I'm posting this in general is because I'm hoping to hear from current service people.
> Most of the replies coming from the medical enrollment page seem to be "talk to the medical officer" and I'm not at that stage yet. I have another month or two before my medical appointment so I'm looking into what I can do between now and then to improve, in my case, blood pressure. (I take a pill a day since my mid 20s. 37 years old now, everything fine.)
> I have read all 8 pages of the blood pressure megathread.
> 
> For those who got through with blood pressure or on some sort of medication, what were your experiences?
> 
> For those who are already in the CF and later found out you had high blood pressure or needed meds, did anything in your trade or career change for you?
> 
> Thank you very much!  ;D



It's understandable that you're seeking reassurances from members who made it through who are in similar situations as yourself (i.e. taking the same/similar medications), but it doesn't work like that. The main reason people say to speak with your MO about health-related issues is because even if it _seems_ like someone might be in a similar situation as you, their overall hiring process could've been vastly different. Everyone's individual medical situation is unique and assessed as such. (i.e. some people with Asthma get in, some don't. Some people who take medication regularly get in, some don't, etc.) There are many factors taken into consideration when the medical portion of the recruiting process is being done. 

All you can do is prepare for each aspect as much as you can. Answer truthfully when it comes time. If you manage to hear from someone whose circumstance matches/is similar to your own, great, but don't count on your outcome being the same as theirs.


----------



## Swally

True yeah. And part of why I'm asking is reassurance that it is still possible to get in.
But there are two other parts of my question that I'm looking for answers to too namely what people have done to "prepair" for the medical because I have two months to get ready.
The other part is if BP changes anything in your career. Like if I were to get in, and then in 5 years I'm told I've got high BP, sorry you're stuck in an office for the rest of your career now.

Know what I mean?


----------



## Pusser

Swally said:
			
		

> True yeah. And part of why I'm asking is reassurance that it is still possible to get in.
> But there are two other parts of my question that I'm looking for answers to too namely what people have done to "prepair" for the medical because I have two months to get ready.
> The other part is if BP changes anything in your career. Like if I were to get in, and then in 5 years I'm told I've got high BP, sorry you're stuck in an office for the rest of your career now.
> 
> Know what I mean?



All things will vary depending on circumstances.  In my case, my hypertension can be controlled with medication to keep it in the normal range.  I am not restricted from deployment and have done so more than once with a six month supply of pills in my pocket.  On the other hand, I have a friend whose blood pressure couldn't be brought down, no matter what they tried.  He's now a civilian.


----------



## Swally

Thank you and yeah that;s fair. I have been on these little pills for 13 or 14 years. Holds everything right where they need to be.


----------



## Xylric

I had an interesting problem when I was much younger - my blood pressure was naturally low enough that there were a few times where a nurse got a panicked expression and immediately grabbed a doctor to get a closer look. More or less, it was low enough that I should have been falling on my face if I stood up too quickly. At least, so I was told. As it turns out it has to do with the fact that twins of my type tend to be smaller and slower in terms of development (I had to wait until I was 19 to get my driver's license because I still looked like I was 12 at 16), so they were basing the readings on a standard which couldn't reasonably apply to me.

Now, my twin brother is built like a reinforced brick wall, and I'm not that far behind him (different tastes in athletics are a significant factor in our physical divergence over the years). I've been extraordinarily lucky in regards to cardiac health, but since both of my paternal grandparents died as a result of CHF, I have to wonder if the higher risk factor could end up being a cause for concern, especially because my blood pressure is still on the lower end of normal.


----------



## Blackadder1916

Xylric said:
			
		

> . . . I've been extraordinarily lucky in regards to cardiac health, but since both of my paternal grandparents died as a result of CHF, I have to wonder if the higher risk factor could end up being a cause for concern, especially because my blood pressure is still on the lower end of normal.



"Concern" in regards to what?  Your future health? Or, your enrolment medical?  If you are wanting input as to what it means for your future - talk to your doctor - the internet is no substitute for a trained medical professional.  If your immediate concern is the enrolment medical, talk to the trained medical professional who examines you, however (personally) I wouldn't worry about it.  While you are asked about family  history as part of an enrolment medical (and probably any other employment medical), the purpose of the medical is to determine if the applicant has any current or expectant (potential) medical conditions that would preclude him/her from doing the job that could be offered.  You have (according to you) a blood pressure that is usually in the normal range; unless there has been some past investigation of your cardiovascular health (especially if you've had a past diagnosis) or something else is discovered during the exam, the examiner is unlikely to delve deeper than usual into that aspect of your health.


----------



## Bluebulldog

Currently going through the PRes Re-Enrollment process here in Ottawa. Fit test went fine, medical was fine except elevated blood pressure (141/86). Which wouldn't come down after 5 mins of quiet resting. 

Now I've always been classes as pre-hypertensive, but never an issue ( I'm 45). This was most disconcerting. However, despite abstaining from coffee for more than 4 hours, it was still elevated.

Now when you're over 40, they want your physician to review your health and weigh in. I spoke with him this am, and completely missed something....I take Siberian Ginseng every day as a supplement. This is known to give a fair amount of energy, but also to elevate resting blood pressure levels. So off it I go, drinking plenty of water, and requesting a re-visit to the medics in a week to have it re-tested.

Pay attention to what you put in your body folks....


----------



## Swally

Update on my situation: 
File is on hold because I need to get two tattoos cleaned up a bit hehe
Blood Pressure though is still something that worries me and I recently did a bit ,ore digging. 

I was wondering if anyone could help me out with the G2/G3. I read it as ANY prescription medication taken means you're a G3 (which would make me a G3).

http://www.forces.gc.ca/en/about-policies-standards-medical-occupations/cf-medical-category-system.page

Has anyone gotten in as a G3?
Anybody know of anyone on prescription meds that is a G2?

Cheers!  ;D


----------



## 211RadOp

There are probably 1000's of members on some sort of medication that are G2, myself included.


----------



## BrewsKampbell

Swally said:
			
		

> Update on my situation:
> File is on hold because I need to get two tattoos cleaned up a bit hehe
> Blood Pressure though is still something that worries me and I recently did a bit ,ore digging.
> 
> I was wondering if anyone could help me out with the G2/G3. I read it as ANY prescription medication taken means you're a G3 (which would make me a G3).
> 
> http://www.forces.gc.ca/en/about-policies-standards-medical-occupations/cf-medical-category-system.page
> 
> Has anyone gotten in as a G3?
> Anybody know of anyone on prescription meds that is a G2?
> 
> Cheers!  ;D



http://www.forces.gc.ca/en/about-policies-standards-medical-occupations/officer-ncm-minimum-medical-standards.page

Lots of trades that are a minimum G3 for entry, also ref footnote 2.


----------



## Blackadder1916

TrunkMonkey315 said:
			
		

> http://www.forces.gc.ca/en/about-policies-standards-medical-occupations/officer-ncm-minimum-medical-standards.page
> 
> Lots of trades that are a minimum G3 for entry, also ref footnote 2.



No trades have a minimum G3 for entry (enrolment) - less CIC and COATS that footnote 2 refers to, but they can't really be considered in the same category as other trades in the CF.  The Common Enrolment Medical Standard is G2 O2, so the minimum enrolment standard for "all trades" is G2.  The medical standards are not just for enrolment, the minimum standards that are at that link you provided are also the minimum that current serving members have to continue to meet before their retention in trade (or in the CF) is reviewed - that's what that "G3" means.


----------

